# body of posts is not displayed.



## m_pahlevanzadeh (May 11, 2020)

I have an Linux box and wordpress. everything was okey. I decide to backup my site and run it on my FreeBSD box, :
My freebsd box is: 12 , apache24 , php74
Unfortunately, body of posts are not displayed in my page.

My  site is http://pahlevanzadeh.net
and my phpinfo() is : http://pahlevanzadeh.net/test.php


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2020)

m_pahlevanzadeh said:


> Unfortunately, body of posts are not displayed in my page.


I suspect you're missing one or more PHP modules the website requires. Which ones? Look in /var/log/httpd-error.log for errors.


----------



## m_pahlevanzadeh (May 11, 2020)

cryan sysntax highlighter is for 4 years ago in wordpress repo.


----------

